# 28 Months Later...



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 25, 2008)

It's been green-lit, slated for a 2009 release, set in Russia, and the original director is coming back.

Discuss....


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 25, 2008)

While I'm sure the movies are great, the titles could use some originality. What, is the fourth one gonna be "28 Years Later"? And after that, "28 Decades"?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 25, 2008)

there ain't gonna _be_ another one after Months.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 25, 2008)

How many zombie films are we going to get in the next 2 years. Hmm...


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 25, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> How many zombie films are we going to get in the next 2 years. Hmm...



Are you implying that there's such a thing as too many of a good thing?


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 25, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Are you implying that there's such a thing as too many of a good thing?



To each his own, I guess. Zombie movies scare the living shit out of me, mostly because if there ever is a breakout of zombies, then chances are you're gonna either die or become one of them. And dying/becoming a zombie isn't a pleasant thing. They'll basically rip you to pieces and devour most of your internal organs before you're able to join them as one of the fold. Even if you manage to survive without being infected, it's still going to be an ugly life. You'll have no electricity, no running water, you'll have to go to places like grocery stores where there are going to be a lot of zombies. Of course, I think of a zombie apocalypse as most of humanity turning to zombies, with scattered groups of uninfected humans roaming around trying to keep alive.

I don't really like them, but I don't think there are going to be a lot of zombie movies made. Not believable ones, anyway. There are going to be scads of those B-movie zombie flicks you see in Blockbuster, and the plot is basically that of a porno, except the action gets interrupted by the arrival of the zombies/werewolves/vampires/evil spirits.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 25, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Are you implying that there's such a thing as too many of a good thing?



No, there's too much of it, which is bad. I have to curse myself of being mostly a 1999-2008 time period movie watcher. The sad thing is, there's too much of them zombie films. But I feel that I won't like old films because acting in this generation is better. So...meh.


----------



## Monak (Jul 25, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> No, there's too much of it, which is bad. I have to curse myself of being mostly a 1999-2008 time period movie watcher. The sad thing is, there's too much of them zombie films. But I feel that I won't like old films because acting in this generation is better. So...meh.



But classic zombie flicks are loved for the fact that the acting was shit.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 25, 2008)

Monak said:


> But classic zombie flicks are loved for the fact that the acting was shit.



That's not love, that's just being someone who enjoys laughing at shitty acting. :3

There's a difference.


----------



## Monak (Jul 25, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> That's not love, that's just being someone who enjoys laughing at shitty acting. :3
> 
> There's a difference.



which is a pass time I love thank you very much lol.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Jul 25, 2008)

All I have to say is fuck yeah!


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 25, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> It's been green-lit, slated for a 2009 release, set in Russia, and the original director is coming back.
> 
> Discuss....



 Then why did "Weeks" end in Paris? Is that were it starts before Russia? I am glad Danny Boyle will return to the directors chair.


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 25, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> How many zombie films are we going to get in the next 2 years. Hmm...



As long as Zombie master George A Romero is still alive, I say a bunch.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 26, 2008)

Hanzo said:


> Then why did "Weeks" end in Paris? Is that were it starts before Russia? I am glad Danny Boyle will return to the directors chair.



Yeah, from Paris it got to the rest of the world having it set in Russia seems to suggest. That's like, the far reaches of the earth.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

all I can say is danny boyle is a great director. I distinctly love the choice of music he puts into the movies.

btw, has anyone ever seen the movie sunshine? directed by danny boyle. that's a good reason to start loving that guy XD

edit: technically they're not zombies... it was just... rage. pure rage


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 26, 2008)

What I dont understand is the end of weeks. Did Andy Purposely infect his sister on the other survivor? And I hear rumors Jim and Saleena are returning.


----------



## bodomchild5240 (Jul 26, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> To each his own, I guess. Zombie movies scare the living shit out of me, mostly because if there ever is a breakout of zombies, then chances are you're gonna either die or become one of them. And dying/becoming a zombie isn't a pleasant thing. They'll basically rip you to pieces and devour most of your internal organs before you're able to join them as one of the fold. Even if you manage to survive without being infected, it's still going to be an ugly life. You'll have no electricity, no running water, you'll have to go to places like grocery stores where there are going to be a lot of zombies. Of course, I think of a zombie apocalypse as most of humanity turning to zombies, with scattered groups of uninfected humans roaming around trying to keep alive.
> 
> I don't really like them, but I don't think there are going to be a lot of zombie movies made. Not believable ones, anyway. There are going to be scads of those B-movie zombie flicks you see in Blockbuster, and the plot is basically that of a porno, except the action gets interrupted by the arrival of the zombies/werewolves/vampires/evil spirits.



I disagree Sir. Me and my friends have created 8 different zombie survival plots in order to wait it all out. most of which involve going to alaska while the zombie population is extremely low. if you want tips and advice on how to live it out...read The Zombie Survival Guide By Max Brooks, you should be able to buy it or check it out of a library. its INSANELY detailed on everything you should know and do in the event of a zombie outbreak...like NEVER USE A CHAINSAW OR SHOTGUN!


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 26, 2008)

bodomchild5240 said:


> I disagree Sir. Me and my friends have created 8 different zombie survival plots in order to wait it all out. most of which involve going to alaska while the zombie population is extremely low. if you want tips and advice on how to live it out...read The Zombie Survival Guide By Max Brooks, you should be able to buy it or check it out of a library. its INSANELY detailed on everything you should know and do in the event of a zombie outbreak...like NEVER USE A CHAINSAW OR SHOTGUN!



so let me see if I understand this. You believe some sort of zombie apocalypse *is* going to happen.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 26, 2008)

Watch too much of any genre, _you'll be able to create a survival guide for it!_


----------



## bodomchild5240 (Jul 26, 2008)

absolutely, call me crazy but be prepared for just about anything in today's medical world. someone can create a virus that is spread via saliva contact or blood contact that causes the person to have an extreme loss of motor skills and zombie like qualities, thus resulting in the "zombie possibility" but seriously read the book at the end it gives accounts of zombies in real life events that zombies or zombie like mannerisms have been seen and encountered.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 26, 2008)

bodomchild5240 said:


> absolutely, call me crazy but be prepared for just about anything in today's medical world. someone can create a virus that is spread via saliva contact or blood contact that causes the person to have an extreme loss of motor skills and zombie like qualities, thus resulting in the "zombie possibility" but seriously read the book at the end it gives accounts of zombies in real life events that zombies or zombie like mannerisms have been seen and encountered.



We have a conspiracy theorist among us!


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 26, 2008)

bodomchild5240 said:
			
		

> absolutely, call me crazy but be prepared for just about anything in today's medical world. someone can create a virus that is spread via saliva contact or blood contact that causes the person to have an extreme loss of motor skills and zombie like qualities, thus resulting in the "zombie possibility" but seriously read the book at the end it gives accounts of zombies in real life events that zombies or zombie like mannerisms have been seen and encountered.



Ok, I love zombie apocalypse scenarios as metaphors for real life cataclysmic events, which I think are imminent. I think people in a sense today _are_ zombies and that of course I'm one of the few "still among the living". Funny how everyone who watches those movies thinks that of themselves, *even the bloody retards*, isn't it?

Zombie films make great artistic statements, but if you think they're literal prophecy, you need to watch something else when you're high for a change.



			
				brownsquirrel said:
			
		

> Watch too much of any genre, you'll be able to create a survival guide for it!



So you mean there's probably a survival guide for situations where the world's climate goes from normal to ice-age in like a week, how to survive in a country/world that happens to have a black cop and an AZN cop as partners, how to survive on planets inhabited by slimy, skeletal creatures that fuck you in the mouth and give you babies that explode from an orifice you didn't have 8 hours ago. These would all be good to have.



			
				Magikian said:
			
		

> We have a conspiracy theorist among us!



Well at least maybe then assholes would stop calling _me_ that since it's not what I believe in at all.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 26, 2008)

I know some people hate the running theme of "28" but those movies have done very original things with zombie-horror, and do it very well. Definitely among my favorite movies, but I do carry the bias of being a zombie movie enthusiast, so...

I'll definitely be seeing this as soon as it is released.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 26, 2008)

As a true believer in the coming zombie apocalypse (Heil to President Zombie Nixon!), I have had a lot of training... In video games. It should be good enough. When you're about to get your face eaten by zombies, shoot them in the head. Then stomp on their crotch. >_>

28 Days Later was brilliant, and I enjoyed 28 Weeks Later. I am REALLY looking forward to 28 Months Later. It will be really interesting to see what happened when the RAGE virus spread to mainland Europe.


----------



## bodomchild5240 (Jul 27, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Well at least maybe then assholes would stop calling _me_ that since it's not what I believe in at all.



they called me a conspiracy theorist lol thanks but all of you are doomed when Z-Day come unless your prepared like me


----------



## bodomchild5240 (Jul 27, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> As a true believer in the coming zombie apocalypse (Heil to President Zombie Nixon!), I have had a lot of training... In video games. It should be good enough. When you're about to get your face eaten by zombies, shoot them in the head. Then stomp on their crotch. >_>
> 
> 28 Days Later was brilliant, and I enjoyed 28 Weeks Later. I am REALLY looking forward to 28 Months Later. It will be really interesting to see what happened when the RAGE virus spread to mainland Europe.



omg i loled so damn hard when the zombies showed up in france the 1st thing i said after the movie was "ooh so the next one is going to be a comedy" lololol


----------



## Antiroo (Jul 27, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> How many zombie films are we going to get in the next 2 years. Hmm...


The zombie move surge seems to be waning to me, It was more of a 90s thing I think


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 27, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> So you mean there's probably a survival guide for situations where the world's climate goes from normal to ice-age in like a week, how to survive in a country/world that happens to have a black cop and an AZN cop as partners, how to survive on planets inhabited by slimy, skeletal creatures that fuck you in the mouth and give you babies that explode from an orifice you didn't have 8 hours ago. These would all be good to have.



Yes, The Day After Tomorrow taught me how to survive the first one you mentioned there.


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 27, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> all I can say is danny boyle is a great director. I distinctly love the choice of music he puts into the movies.
> 
> btw, has anyone ever seen the movie sunshine? directed by danny boyle. that's a good reason to start loving that guy XD
> 
> edit: technically they're not zombies... it was just... rage. pure rage



_Sunshine _is a beautiful film, and Danny Boyle is right up there with Guillermo Del Torro for my favourite directors.

If' he's handling _28 Months Later_, and Jim and Selene make a reappearance, I'm definetely gonna be in the theatre opening night!  :grin:


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 27, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Yes, The Day After Tomorrow taught me how to survive the first one you mentioned there.



I got a great strategy to survive events that are scientifically impossible. It's easy, you just never leave the real world.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 27, 2008)

CAThulu said:


> If' he's handling _28 Months Later_, and Jim and Selene make a reappearance, I'm definetely gonna be in the theatre opening night!  :grin:



I would _love_ this! I doubt we'd be lucky enough to have them back though. Something tells me the third will put such a global focus in the movie that they (Jim and Selene) just won't have a chance of even getting forced into the story somehow :/


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 27, 2008)

I find it's better for a zombie series when there's no recurring characters. It makes you keep wondering what happened to them. Every time I watch Land of the Dead I can't help but wonder _at least_ once where Peter and Francine are in all this.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 27, 2008)

> I got a great strategy to survive events that are scientifically impossible. It's easy, you just never leave the real world.


 
Oh shi -- ...!


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 27, 2008)

Bambi said:


> Oh shi -- ...!



Off-topic, but I love the new avy, Bambi


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 30, 2008)

go to salt lake city incase of zombies. (said while putting on gas mask)


----------



## bodomchild5240 (Aug 3, 2008)

lol screw salt lake city, go to alaska, where the population per square mile is only 1.1 person.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 3, 2008)

bodomchild5240 said:


> lol screw salt lake city, go to alaska, where the population per square mile is only 1.1 person.



do they have zombie defense stations


----------



## bodomchild5240 (Aug 5, 2008)

absolutely, and if you cant find one, make one...trust me in alaska u got time, plus zombies freeze in the cold so you dont have to worry if ur in the mountains. seriously read "The Zombie Survival Guide" by Max Brooks. you will learn alot


----------

